

What Would HN Do? - wlj
http://www.sellingstartup.com/what-would-hn-do/

======
aidos
This is part of our ongoing saga regarding what to do with our startup. We
decided to document the process as there are plenty of things we didn't
consider before setting out (that potentially make selling a small startup
untenable). As ever we'd welcome any thoughts from HN.

We'll post something about our experiences with Flippa soon - as it stands the
potential for having a sale go bad while incurring Flippa fees is making us
increasingly uncomfortable.

------
benlarcey
Interesting note I saw in your Flippa listing; you're outsourcing your blog
posts. I'm currently working on a marketplace that aims to ease this process.
Would you mind sharing how you when about it? Odesk, freelancer.com?

~~~
wlj
We use a service called Ghost Blog Writers[0] that we discovered via HN a
while back.

Have found them great to work with and would recommend them to others.

[0] [http://www.ghostblogwriters.com](http://www.ghostblogwriters.com)

------
apineda
What is the concern exactly (or, why are you selling?). To me this seems like
the scenario I would like to be in, 1/hr month for $800. Less importantly but
I'm also curious, how is customer service handled?

~~~
wlj
We covered why we're selling in a previous post[0].

The concerns that we have at the moment revolve around the actual process of
selling a property on Flippa, for example:

\- How do we securely handle the transfer of the website? (it looks like we
can take care of domain name transfers with Escrow but what about other parts
of the business (e.g. the code, social media accounts etc)

\- There seems to be a risk on Flippa that your auction will hit the reserve,
you'll be obligated to sell and will be liable for Flippa's 10% success fee
and then the sale could subsequently fall through from what I can see, Flippa
wash their hands of the process after the auction is finished.

\- What other risks are there with selling a SaaS business on Flippa / what
steps are critical to a successful transfer / sale that we may not have
covered?

Customer support is all dealt with directly via email. In most cases we have
canned responses for a lot of the typical support requests that we can respond
with.

[0] [http://www.sellingstartup.com/why-we-decided-to-sell-our-
sta...](http://www.sellingstartup.com/why-we-decided-to-sell-our-startup/)

